# Off-Season



## t1no

Dirk already stated that he wants to stay and finish his career in Dallas, same goes for Terry.
Kidd wants to come back and Cuban/Carlisle both want him back.

What are some realistic moves we can make this off-season?
Here's some players i think we should go for: (I'll add on to the list later)
Shaq for Dampier/Stackhouse.
Odom or Ariza if the Lakers don't sign the both of them.
Anderson for the MLE, though i doubt he would leave the Nuggets.

We need some low-post presence or a 10/10 center with good D, like Tyson Chandler. We need a back up pass first PG and a starting SG. I think that's what we need to focus on this off-season and add some good defensive wing players during the year if possible.


----------



## Sleepepro

Dp


----------



## Sleepepro

Tyson chandler would only come here if NO has no choice but even then I'm worried about his health.
Shaq only if it was for Damp because both guys are too slow

Needs:
-Starting SG/SF that can score and, if it's a SF we can afford to slide Howard to the 2 spot since he plays like one
-Starting or Legit Backup C, Hollins is a season or 2 away from being used consistently so I'm looking for a C that can run and defend plus some scoring would be nice, if he can catch a ball that's good enough
-Backup SF losing stackhouse as a backup hurt us whether we like it or not he gave us offense but if we find a starting SG than we can just slide Wright as the backup SF


----------



## t1no

> *Carlisle Talks Mavs*
> 
> It seems a little strange when the playoffs end. All of a sudden everyone heads off in 15 different directions and for several months you don't see or hear much from the players who have been the center of your universe for the past seven months or so. That's the situation Rick Carlisle admitted he was in when he did an interview with ESPN's Dallas affiliate recently.
> 
> "It takes awhile to wind down," said Carlisle. "Once the season's over, it takes a good week or two to kind of sort things out. Yesterday we had a meeting with the players, and we had an exit interview with all the guys and everyone was upbeat and felt like we accomplished some things but we came up short of our goal so really starting now we're looking to get better. Next year, (we're) looking to get the guys who are going to be back better and looking to make the team better. I don't think there will be much of a winding down time between now and when we're looking toward getting this thing going even further more in the right direction."
> 
> As for what the summer holds, Carlisle's to-do list sounded an awful lot like HOOPSWORLD's own analysis of what the Mavericks need to accomplish this summer.
> 
> "We've got to get Josh (Howard) healthy, that's the first thing. We've got to continue to develop some of the guys who have stepped forward, (JJ) Barea, Antoine Wright, (James) Singleton, (Brandon) Bass. We've got a job to resign some of the guys we want to have back. Jason Kidd is a big topic and what's going to happen to him. I'm very much in favor of having him back. He was a huge, huge part of our team this year. We've got to get Bass resigned, and there are some other guys too. Those are the priorities, and then you get into the debates about position ally of what kind of players we need to get around Dirk (Nowitzki) to enhance him and make his job a little easier."
> 
> If the Mavericks are going to keep Jason Kidd, and that seems like a real possibility, they're either going to have to add some pieces around him, or they're going to have to work with him to adjust his game to suit the way the Mavs have constructed their roster.
> 
> "He understands that there are times when he needs to be more aggressive," said Carlisle. "I think it's something that he knows going forward that we're going to need him to do. This summer, that's something I'll talk to him about a little more. When he's aggressive to score it makes the game easier for everybody, himself included. It puts less pressure on him when he penetrates and if he's looking at the rim and can finish."
> 
> Finally, Carlisle admitted he had a tough time getting in tune with his players early on. Mavs owner Mark Cuban recently said he had to do some intervention early on to help the players and Carlisle adjust to each other. Carlisle's thoughts echoed Mark's comments.
> 
> "I think they (the team) gave me every opportunity to coach them and we went through a difficult time early. I'm going to be honest, I didn't do a good job at the beginning of the year with this team. We had a difficult schedule, but 2-7 was a terrible start. We needed to adjust some things, and they stuck with it. This team was different than any other team I've had. The personality of it isn't as dynamic as some of the other teams that I've had."
> 
> Now the hard part begins for Carlisle and the Mavericks, who like all but four of the NBA's team are looking for ways to get to the next level in 2009-2010. Check out Rick's entire


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=12683


----------



## croco

> "I think they (the team) gave me every opportunity to coach them and we went through a difficult time early. I'm going to be honest, I didn't do a good job at the beginning of the year with this team. We had a difficult schedule, but 2-7 was a terrible start. We needed to adjust some things, and they stuck with it. This team was different than any other team I've had. The personality of it isn't as dynamic as some of the other teams that I've had."


Interesting that he admits this.


----------



## t1no

That's why i like Carlisle as our head coach, he is always ready to take the blame and is willing to learn from his mistakes.


----------



## croco

Yeah, he has really grown on me as the season went on. I wasn't sure when he was hired, but I don't think you can go further with the current team when Josh is banged up.


----------



## Sleepepro

So what should we do with the #22 pick


----------



## VeN

who do yall think will be back on the team next season and who will be gone


----------



## croco

Sleepepro said:


> So what should we do with the #22 pick


Take the best player available which is most likely going to be a guard.


----------



## t1no

With the Clippers getting the first pick, it's very possible that they will try to dump some contracts. Anything that could interest us?


----------



## TM

Dallas Looking at Jordan Hill?


> Another interesting tidbit of information coming out of the NBA Combine in Chicago revolves around the Dallas Mavericks and potential interest they may have in Arizona power forward Jordan Hill. The rumor mill indicates that Dallas is seriously considering making a move to acquire the ultra athletic junior, and views him as exactly the type of tough, active rebounder they are missing in their frontcourt rotation at the moment. Brandon Bass currently fills that role for them, but they may not be able to keep him and still maintain ample cap space for 2010.


----------



## croco

There was also a rumor Dallas was going to go after Joakiam Noah two years ago, someone in the similar mold. I would much rather throw a four year deal worth about 25 million at Brandon Bass instead of acquiring an energy guy in the lottery.


----------



## Kidd Karma

I would trade Howard and Stack to PHX for Shaq.(Stack should be enough of an enticement to make them move on an inter conference deal, knocks off 5 million with Stacks deal and the difference in their salaries is about 4 million)

Then trade Dampier to Charlotte for Gerald Wallace and Raja Bell(Charlotte's looking to dump, saves them, long term obligations 3 years 35 million, also saves them about 2 million right off the bat.)

After those 2 moves, I would go hard after Rasheed Wallace with the MLE. He will be the crunch time center and will backup both Dirk and Shaq. I would then resign Bass, Singleton, and Hollins. The 22nd pick I would use on a backup PG, Lawson or Mills to round out the roster, I woudl see if Barnes or Hill would come on a minimum deal.


----------



## croco

Kidd Karma said:


> I would trade Howard and Stack to PHX for Shaq.(Stack should be enough of an enticement to make them move on an inter conference deal, knocks off 5 million with Stacks deal and the difference in their salaries is about 4 million)
> 
> Then trade Dampier to Charlotte for Gerald Wallace and Raja Bell(Charlotte's looking to dump, saves them, long term obligations 3 years 35 million, also saves them about 2 million right off the bat.)
> 
> After those 2 moves, I would go hard after Rasheed Wallace with the MLE. He will be the crunch time center and will backup both Dirk and Shaq. I would then resign Bass, Singleton, and Hollins. The 22nd pick I would use on a backup PG, Lawson or Mills to round out the roster, I woudl see if Barnes or Hill would come on a minimum deal.


That's a lot of old bodies on the team...

I think it would only be worth it if we can become a contender again and even with those moves I don't think we would be.


----------



## Kidd Karma

croco said:


> That's a lot of old bodies on the team...
> 
> I think it would only be worth it if we can become a contender again and even with those moves I don't think we would be.


Yea, I can see Hollins starting a few games at center with Shaq and Sheed on the regular season sideline. But if it's a 2 year run for Dirk, this might be a group that could get it done, we would not have to rely on Shaq nor Sheed, just a little during the playoffs, give Dirk some space to work with. GWall is only 27, Bell is older, but you have Terry off the bench, Wright also, maybe find younger legs instead of Hill or Barnes. Then once the Dirk run is over by the 11-12 season you rebuild with all that cap space.


----------



## t1no

Lot of rumors going around but nothing concerning the Mavericks...


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> Lot of rumors going around but nothing concerning the Mavericks...


Yeah, it's a little frustrating. Maybe we will all get caught by surprise in a few days...


----------



## t1no

> The Portland TrailBlazers agreed to trade the 24th, 56th and worst of their second round picks in 2010 to the Dallas Mavericks on Wednesday for the 22nd pick in Thursday's NBA draft, according to a league source.
> 
> The trade has been agreed to in principle by the two teams. It should be finalized by the league office later today.


...


----------



## croco

I like it as long as nobody will be picked at 22 or 23 I wanted the Mavs to draft


----------



## Sleepepro

Doubtful, Portland wanted Omri Casspi who Sac wanted so it went like this Dallas, Sac, Port. But now it's Port, Sac, Dallas. Dallas wasn't going to draft him anyways.


----------



## t1no

Vince Carter to Orlando for Rafer Alston, Tony Battie and Courtney Lee? Seriously...


----------



## t1no

Marquis Daniels?


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> Marquis Daniels?


Don't see how he helps us.


----------



## VeN

do we even make the playoffs next season? every other team is getting better and I doubt kidd is coming back (like it mattered)


----------



## LionOfJudah

> The Minnesota Timberwolves are expected to trade the rights of Florida’s Nick Calathes to the Dallas Mavericks for future cash and draft considerations, a league executive said.


rumor link


----------



## VeN

-.-


----------



## croco

stevemc said:


> rumor link


It's already a done deal since draft night.


----------



## LionOfJudah

:banghead: Stupid Yahoo throwing up old links... even stupider me for posting it ha!


----------



## LionOfJudah

btw, Amare wants a huge contract and we want inside scoring and athleticism.... Stack & Dampier for Amare? Lord knows we've over paid worse players before.


----------



## t1no

George picks up player option, maybe we can use him in a trade.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> George picks up player option, maybe we can use him in a trade.


:bsmile:


----------



## t1no

stevemc said:


> btw, Amare wants a huge contract and we want inside scoring and athleticism.... Stack & Dampier for Amare? Lord knows we've over paid worse players before.


Amare and Dirk... together protecting the paint...
Well, i would be fine with this if we could get Gortat with our MLE.


----------



## t1no

> Nick Calathes will play in Greece for Panathinaikos during the 2009-10 season, according to Channel 9 in Florida.
> 
> Calathes was selected 45th overall in the 2009 NBA Draft and his draft rights were traded to Dallas.


Who?


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> Who?


Played at Florida the last two years. I think he can be solid, has good size and good vision.


----------



## t1no

The Dallas Mavericks opened the free-agent period early Wednesday by letting guard Jason Kidd know that they are prepared to sign him to a three-year deal, according to sources with knowledge of the negotiations.

The specifics to be determined in those talks center on the money, with the Mavericks believed to be proposing a deal in the $21 million to $25 million range for the 36-year-old guard, and Kidd said to be seeking more.


----------



## t1no

Jason Kidd is unlikely to find a home for himself for several weeks, as he waits to see the moves the Dallas Mavericks make to upgrade their roster, league sources said Wednesday.

The Knicks are unlikely to give Kidd more than a one-year deal for the mid-level exception around $5 million, while Dallas would likely pay him around $8 million.

Kidd believes the novelty of playing in the Garden and for Mike D'Antoni might wear on him during the course of what will likely be a difficult season.

Kidd will also conduct discussions with Portland.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> Kidd will also conduct discussions with Portland.


Wouldn't that be sweet. They have few players I wouldn't want the Mavs to have. With Rudy coming out with his discontent about his playing time makes things even more interesting.


----------



## croco

I don't know what to say. If we let him leave for nothing, we basically let Devin Harris for nothing...

On the other hand, that's a boatload for someone who has very apparent flaws at this stage of his career, do we really want Kidd back next year ? Maybe this is all part of a S&T.


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> I don't know what to say. If we let him leave for nothing, we basically let Devin Harris for nothing...
> 
> On the other hand, that's a boatload for someone who has very apparent flaws at this stage of his career, do we really want Kidd back next year ? Maybe this is all part of a S&T.


Link


> The New York Daily News reports representatives of the New York Knicks will meet Wednesday with free agent and former Dallas Mavericks' guard Jason Kidd(notes).
> 
> A league source told the Daily News Monday night that Kidd is scheduled to sit down with Knicks president Donnie Walsh and head coach Mike D'Antoni early Wednesday. Kidd said in January that he would strongly consider signing with the Knicks.
> 
> Kidd, who helped the Nets reach back-to-back NBA Finals before being traded to Dallas two years ago, is giving the Mavericks the first chance to re-sign him. The future Hall of Fame point guard will speak with Dallas officials before he talks to the Knicks. It is believed that Kidd also will talk to the Portland Trail Blazers, according to the Daily News.


Come on NY give us Curry for Kidd. Then we can for sure afford to move Dampier.


----------



## t1no

Outlaw and Webster hit the block.
I would love to have Outlaw in a Mavericks jersey. We can move Josh Howard to the SG spot or trade him for an All-Star SG and use Dampier/Stackhouse to improve our bench or get another All-Star player, a big preferably.

Outlaw is a good jump shooter and slasher, he's also pretty clutch in the fourth quarter.


----------



## t1no

Hedo is heading to Toronto so i assume that Marion is also on the block.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Marion is a free agent at this point isn't he?


----------



## t1no

Kidd decides to remain with the Mavericks. 8 millions a year for 3 years, overpaying him but whatever.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The could certainly do some damage with Dampier and Stackhouse's expiring contracts.

A couple ideas that came to my mind were...

Dampier and Shawne Williams to the Hornets for James Posey and Morris Peterson
Stackhouse and draft picks/rights to Calathes for Nick Collison

PG: Jason Kidd...Jason Terry
SG: James Posey...Antoine Wright
SF: Josh Howard...Morris Peterson
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Nick Collison
C: Marcin Gortat

Posey and Collison are a couple really nice tough players that could give the Mavericks what they're missing right now. Peterson is someone they'd have to take for the Hornets to do the deal, but he probably still has some shot left in him.


----------



## croco

We need a second star first and foremost, not washed-up role players which Posey and Peterson have played like last year. Collison would be nice, but he would only be a backup too.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Mavs offseason = FAIL


----------



## croco

stevemc said:


> Mavs offseason = FAIL


A little early to jump to conclusions ? Cuban has said they will be active.


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> A little early to jump to conclusions ? Cuban has said they will be active.


I'm saying it now so I can be happy I was wrong later on or vindicated on calling it early. Win Win for me.


----------



## croco

Lol


----------



## VeN

stevemc said:


> Mavs offseason = FAIL


ugh co-signed

like i asked before, do we even make the playoffs now? almost every team in the west that matter got better and if they didnt they were already way better to begin with. If we make the playoffs i doubt we are any higher than 7th at the most. Most likely 8th and 1st round exit.


----------



## VeN

croco said:


> A little early to jump to conclusions ? Cuban has said they will be active.


hes also said this on twitter

"contrary to reports, the Mavs are not pursuing Glenn Davis. Great player, but we like our guys"

the "we like our guys" is startling to me. Its like he has a bunch of yes men around him telling him how great the team is while the rest of the world knows the mavs needed to rebuild.. 3 years ago.


----------



## t1no

> *Marion to Dallas?*
> 
> he Dallas Mavericks, who have agreed to bring Jason Kidd back with a three-year, $25 million deal, are trying to work out a sign-and-trade with Toronto for Shawn Marion, CBSSports.com has learned.
> 
> The deal could provide an alternative for the Raptors to renouncing Marion's rights in a bid to clear cap space for its addition of Hedo Turkoglu. But sign-and-trades are particularly complicated, especially in this case, because Toronto is reluctant to take back salary, a person familiar with the situation said.
> 
> When the Raptors got a verbal agreement from Turkoglu, who reneged on a commitment to the Trail Blazers, it was contingent on Toronto GM Bryan Colangelo making several roster moves to make room for the five-year, $53 million contract Turkoglu is eligible to sign on Wednesday. The simplest scenario is to renounce the rights to Marion, Carlos Delfino, and Anthony Parker. But a sign-and-trade -- particularly for Marion, who still has some value -- also would be a palatable option as long as it doesn't complicate the Turkoglu signing. At this point, the source cautioned, the talks are stuck on the issue of how much salary Toronto would have to take back and the deal "may or may not happen."


http://ken-berger.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/11838893/15924818


----------



## croco

VeN said:


> hes also said this on twitter
> 
> "contrary to reports, the Mavs are not pursuing Glenn Davis. Great player, but we like our guys"
> 
> the "we like our guys" is startling to me. Its like he has a bunch of yes men around him telling him how great the team is while the rest of the world knows the mavs needed to rebuild.. 3 years ago.


I think he was referring to Glen Davis and we like our guys we have, not Tim Duncan and we like our guys we have. Obviously that's a bit over the top, but we don't really need Davis when he have (had) Bass and/or Gortat.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> http://ken-berger.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/11838893/15924818


Marion would be a great addition. I'll believe it when I see it though.


----------



## Ninjatune

Marion is obviously not who we set out to get this off-season, but I do feel Kidd can pull out the best in him. 

I'm still treading water until this time next year.... with the cap space we have opening up, and the tax benefits of playing in Texas, we have a legit chance at landing a big FA fish in 2010. Just hoping Donnie, Cubes and Co. don't screw it up....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Does this mean that Josh Howard will be traded this summer?


----------



## Sleepepro

Damian Necronamous said:


> Does this mean that Josh Howard will be traded this summer?


nope starting five will look like this

Kidd
Howard
Marion
Dirk
Gortat


----------



## t1no

> Otis Smith addressed his plans with Marcin Gortat, who signed an offer sheet from the Dallas Mavericks for a deal worth $34 million over five years. The Magic have seven days from Wednesday to match the offer or Gortat goes to Dallas.
> 
> "If I had eight," Smith said. "I’d take eight."
> 
> Smith also said Gortat's offer made sense.
> 
> "Think about it from his standpoint," Smith said. "There’s not very many centers left so he obviously done himself good by going out and getting an offer that size. Because there’s not a lot of centers left, we turn all our centers into power forwards. The few centers that are out there are either getting that kind of offer or offers pretty close to it."


It's possible that he will match because there are few available centers.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Damian Necronamous said:


> Does this mean that Josh Howard will be traded this summer?


I wouldn't rule him as safe until the trade deadline next year.



> It's possible that he will match because there are few available centers.


No doubt they'll match, if not they will drop a nice sized offer Bass' way. Funny how the chess match between the two teams has played out, both benefiting from the recent trade makes it even more interesting.


----------



## LionOfJudah

And for the record so far I feel great calling the offseason a fail early one. The pessimistic outlook makes the Marion deal pretty sweet.


----------



## croco

Actually, I don't think he will match...


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> Actually, I don't think he will match...


No? If not I would assume they are just waiting til we've tied up the cap space so they can sign Bass without us driving his price tag up.


----------



## croco

stevemc said:


> No? If not I would assume they are just waiting til we've tied up the cap space so they can sign Bass without us driving his price tag up.


Yeah, that's what I assume is going to happen.


----------



## t1no

t1no said:


> It's possible that he will match because there are few available centers.


...


----------



## VeN

on top of it, there are rumors that orlando will match gortats deal with dallas, keeping him in orlando. gortat is restricted so..


----------



## LionOfJudah

They are about to match Gofag and we're going to be left with our d's in our hands. There's more talent out there to add to our front court, we better not just sit on our *** cause we didn't get the white guy.


----------



## Sleepepro

Nivins looks good I think he can makeup for the loss of bass, he's tall and strong and a good defender with a longer and better shot. Roddy is still raw in terms of leading a team but he's quick and gave Jennings a hard time with his length. He can get to the basket and also jump if he needs to too


----------



## LionOfJudah

Sleepepro said:


> Nivins looks good I think he can makeup for the loss of bass, he's tall and strong and a good defender with a longer and better shot. Roddy is still raw in terms of leading a team but he's quick and gave Jennings a hard time with his length. He can get to the basket and also jump if he needs to too


I hope he does, I like the pick but non proven over proven player always worries me. Especially when we're up against Yankee like teams in the Lakers & Spurs.


----------



## croco

Definitely looks like Nivins will have a shot at making the team.


----------



## t1no

McCants is coming to Dallas for a workout.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> McCants is coming to Dallas for a workout.


I always thought he could have a bigger impact and much better reputation on a playoff team or contender, wouldn't mind signing him at all, rather the opposite.


----------



## LionOfJudah

He'll make up for the loss of Wright. Neither are outstanding but not complete garbage and can give you quality minutes from the bench.


----------



## t1no

I think McCants can have a much bigger impact than Wright because of his scoring ability.


----------



## t1no

Local news from Orlando are saying that the Magic will match the offer.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Good, we were going to over pay for him anyway. Next?


----------



## t1no

Same goes for Kidd and Marion, doesn't change the fact that we need a C that averages 25+ minutes a game. Especially if we let him Dampier go next year or decide to trade him, we'll be stuck without a C. "Next", there's no next... 

It's official, Orlando has matched the offer.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> Same goes for Kidd and Marion, doesn't change the fact that we need a C that averages 25+ minutes a game. Especially if we let him Dampier go next year or decide to trade him, we'll be stuck without a C. "Next", there's no next...
> 
> It's official, Orlando has matched the offer.


There's a Next, we move on and use the MLE elsewhere. On who, we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## t1no

There aren't any bigs left in the FA. It's time for a trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Wow, that was unexpected. They should use the MLE on a guy like Gooden and try to trade Dampier's expiring for something useful.


----------



## LionOfJudah

meh @ Gooden
I'd rather have Diop back. Diop defensively would frustrate Timmy D now and then being more athletic than him and hacking away.


----------



## croco

A big no to both :nonono:


----------



## Ninjatune

Not sure what gonna happen now..... think we should hold on to Damp until we can dump him next off-season. Is Hollins gone for sure?


----------



## t1no

Mark Cuban is talking to Lamar Odom's agent.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Not a bad addition and does help the general cause of keeping up in the west. Even it's more from taking from the Lakers than adding a player to put us over the top.


----------



## LionOfJudah

:deadplace:


----------



## VeN

Ugh. i just read we got tim thomas


----------



## t1no

VeN... that's not funny.


----------



## VeN

its just what ive read and its been rumored a little while


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1879


----------



## VeN

he may be a mav as early as tuesday

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1880


----------



## LionOfJudah

Tim Thomas... :sigh:

I mean he is better than Carrol but we need more help than Tim Thomas....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

What is Dallas' lineup going to look like in terms of starters? I think they'll go with Howard at the 2 and Marion at the 3. I also think Buckner and Shawne Williams will be cut before the season starts.

PG: Jason Kidd...J.J. Barea...Rodrigue Beaubois
SG: Josh Howard...Jason Terry...Matt Carroll
SF: Shawn Marion...Quinton Ross
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Tim Thomas...Kris Humphries
C: Drew Gooden...Erick Dampier...Nathan Jawai

I'd put them as the 3rd best team in the West. Who knows? Maybe they can surprise some people.


----------



## croco

Gooden is not going to start center, he is almost inept on defense and we can't have that. He will be Dirk's backup until the trade deadline, maybe play some center occasionally, but I wouldn't expect his role to be very big.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd put them as the 3rd best team in the West. Who knows? Maybe they can surprise some people.


With the experience added this offseason, we're really geared towards playoff success more so than last year. Defense might still be a weakness overall but I'd like to think Marion and Gooden do help us match up better against most western foes.

With that said, I think we'll start Gooden more than croco suggests. The coaches will be trying to work with various lineups all season and as bad as Dampier can play at times I could see him coming off the bench quiet a bit. Especially if we're playing one of the many teams that doesn't have a big lumbering center for Damp to match up against.


----------



## croco

We can't have Gooden out there center a lot, even Dirk is light years ahead of him on defense. Teams have figured out that Gooden is a one trick pony and limited as a basketball player, this is why he only got a one year deal.


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> We can't have Gooden out there center a lot, even Dirk is light years ahead of him on defense. Teams have figured out that Gooden is a one trick pony and limited as a basketball player, this is why he only got a one year deal.


Dampier is only good 2-3 games for every 10 honestly. So even if Gooden is giving up size he's a more able body in than Dampier on most nights. I say we start Gooden ever time Dampier shows his tired old ways on the court just enough to get him playing his *** off again worthy of a starting position.


----------



## t1no

Rashad McCants wrote on his twitter that he hopes to sign with the Mavericks soon.

I have a feeling a big move will happen soon using the buck shot/Buckner's contract and other expiring contracts because we have too many players right now.


----------



## VeN

read earlier that donnie says we are done with offseason moves


----------



## LionOfJudah

VeN said:


> read earlier that donnie says we are done with offseason moves


Yeah cause we can't move any of the guys we signed for 3 months heh...

He's probably lying but there is some logic to seeing how the pieces we have mesh before making anymore moves. Unless Wade all of a sudden wants out of Miami or something crazy....


----------



## VeN

stevemc said:


> Yeah cause we can't move any of the guys we signed for 3 months heh...
> 
> He's probably lying but there is some logic to seeing how the pieces we have mesh before making anymore moves. Unless Wade all of a sudden wants out of Miami or something crazy....


wouldnt surprise me after losing odom


----------



## RollWithEm

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd put them as the 3rd best team in the West. Who knows? Maybe they can surprise some people.


Ahead of Denver? What makes you say that?


----------



## VeN

Lost Hollins to Minny


----------



## LionOfJudah

Hollins wasn't anything we can't replace through free agency so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## t1no

Singleton is close to signing with the Mavericks. So that means we are giving up Hollins for Singleton? Maybe we are going to trade for a Center unless we plan to play small ball.


----------



## Dre

This is the second year since the title loss I've had no expectations. That loss killed this rendition of the franchise, maybe someone will say otherwise but in 10 years that's what history will show us.


----------



## Zuca

Dallas and Toronto talking trade again, with Marcus Banks going to Dallas and Matt Carroll going to Toronto?
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...iscussing_banks_for_carroll_swap_with_dallas/

Thoughts?


----------



## RollWithEm

Zuca said:


> Dallas and Toronto talking trade again, with Marcus Banks going to Dallas and Matt Carroll going to Toronto?
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...iscussing_banks_for_carroll_swap_with_dallas/
> 
> Thoughts?


Does Toronto really need another unathletic shooter? Isn't that basically their whole team?


----------



## t1no

Trading for another expiring contract, i like it.


----------



## southeasy

RollWithEm said:


> Does Toronto really need another unathletic shooter? Isn't that basically their whole team?


the only unathletic shooter Toronto has had went by the name of Jason Kapono & he was traded to Philly. T.O. is under the impression we don't have shooters anymore but we really do, and suddenly we are a very young athletic team.

we also Really do not want Carroll overall. & Despite not wanting Marcus Banks on the team, it's general knowledge we'd all rather have his expiring & 3rd PG title over Carroll's terrible long-term contract. BC doesnt want to ruin his great off-season with this bad move.

i think this rumor might not have any truth to it, and may stem from the fact Marcus Banks has followed Marions coattails Everywhere since coming out of UNLV. PHX to MIA to TOR but hopefully that ends now. we'd rather keep Marcus.


----------



## RollWithEm

southeasy said:


> the only unathletic shooter Toronto has had went by the name of Jason Kapono & he was traded to Philly.


What about Calderon, Belinelli, and Bargnani?


----------



## southeasy

RollWithEm said:


> What about Calderon, Belinelli, and Bargnani?


i'm thinking we have different concepts of unathletic. 

Calderon is a very quick PG with different gears & above-average to great stamina. 

Belinelli can sprint the floor, he certainly isnt clumsy or slow, very smooth movements & sick vertical, he's won Euro dunk contests & can throw down 360 dunks, & 

Bargnani, again one of the quickest Centers in the NBA. underrated strength & he's also shown the ability to be routinely the quickest player down the floor (including Guards) & finish with above average flashy dunks.

i'd say Kapono as far as unathletic shooters go, is really our only noticeable guy that fits(fit) this bill, but he aint here now.

looks like since the rumor came out awhile back. really hope it died down & we backed out. Banks is more valuable to either team.


----------



## t1no

I am glad Bowen is retiring, he won't give Jet nightmares anymore.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Wish we were in the mix for Stephen Jackson. Rough edges and all he'd give us another body to throw at Kobe who's no slacker on the other side of the ball too.


----------



## LionOfJudah

So Tim Thomas signs and has knee surgery.. I'm thinking he's pretty much done at this point. He's a bit old and never was very healthy through his career to take on a knee surgery this late in his career.


----------



## shoop da whoop

I saw Pops and Gooden got into it a little today when we played the Rockets. Nice to see Pops again, I liked him when he was on the Mavericks.


----------



## shoop da whoop

Off-season over! :cabbagepatch:


----------

